# HDMI extender



## geopango (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi there
Im currently building a house. In the plans I have made provision for data points in numerous locations for networking over CAT5. Ill be using a MacMini as the server , HTPC and audio player sitting just under my TV.
As i intend to make this little beast work hard I would also like to locate a second display in the neighboring study as a workstation desk top. The task is to extend HDMI output over a distance of 15 meters to the remote display.
I figure there are three ways of doing this. The first option is to run the entire length with HDMI. I have read various reports of maximum distances for HDMI and it appears that lengths up to 20 meters are achievable without errors. The second option is to convert HDMI over cat5. This is potentially cheaper though the transmitter/reciever combination can be expensive.
http://www.cablechick.com.au/cables...cat56-hdmi-1080p-signals-up-to-50-metres.html
The third option is to use my APPLE TV to mirror the IMAC display onto the remote monitor. I'm not certain that this technique wont introduce lag.
As the MacMini is about 6 meters from the monitor I'm hoping that the wireless keyboard and mouse will work without issue.
Look forward to your thoughts and experiences.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

geopango said:


> Hi there
> Im currently building a house. In the plans I have made provision for data points in numerous locations for networking over CAT5. Ill be using a MacMini as the server , HTPC and audio player sitting just under my TV.
> As i intend to make this little beast work hard I would also like to locate a second display in the neighboring study as a workstation desk top. The task is to extend HDMI output over a distance of 15 meters to the remote display.
> I figure there are three ways of doing this. The first option is to run the entire length with HDMI. I have read various reports of maximum distances for HDMI and it appears that lengths up to 20 meters are achievable without errors. The second option is to convert HDMI over cat5. This is potentially cheaper though the transmitter/reciever combination can be expensive.
> ...


15 meters for a GOOD HDMI cable (thick 22 awg) should be easy peasy, no problem. I've done 40 feet feet runs for years with no problem.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

As mike said. 40' runs are usually okay. I will however offer up this... If this wire will be in accessible after you're done building the house then go with the extender, and run 2 or 3 additional cat cables. Also be sure they're nice thick cat-6 cables.


----------



## geopango (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Today I submitted wiring plans to my electrician requesting a CAT5 cable running to the same point as the HDMI. Over this Ethernet point I can connect to an Apple TV, NAS, even extend USB devices.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

geopango said:


> Thanks for the help. Today I submitted wiring plans to my electrician requesting a CAT5 cable running to the same point as the HDMI. Over this Ethernet point I can connect to an Apple TV, NAS, even extend USB devices.


 run 2 or 3


----------



## geopango (Jun 24, 2012)

Shouldn't be a problem. Theres also the option of powerline adaptors allowing any powerpoint for networking. These devices seem to work without too many issues.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

geopango said:


> Shouldn't be a problem. Theres also the option of powerline adaptors allowing any powerpoint for networking. These devices seem to work without too many issues.


POE is nice but it is only for low voltage devices. Mainly WAPs and small unmanaged switches. Control4's HC-250 can also run off POW with a couple limitations.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

+1 for HDMI extenders...Under very few scenarios do I install lenghty HDMI cables...Should either end be damaged its toast - Extenders over Cat6 work fine and I highly recommend them vs HDMI 
Also consider HDBaseT platform vs HDMI Matrix. In all my new construction installs I use a minimum of 4 Cat5 or Cat6 to each TV location ..especially if your going to have an integration control system such as TOTAL CONTROL..
As a brand I recommend Zuum and Wyrestorm HDMI baluns..


----------



## geopango (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi
I believe that construction or in/wall HDMI cable is quite reliable. I would also request from my builder that all cables to this point be housed and delivers via conduit allowing easy replacement of cables or the ability to add a CAT6 or an RF cable down the track. I looking for a system which isnt as final as the normal in-wall wiring installation. The idea of HDMI over CAT5/6 was always the the most logical first up solution. From various advice I feel that HDMI over 15 meters is not excessive.


----------



## geopango (Jun 24, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> POE is nice but it is only for low voltage devices. Mainly WAPs and small unmanaged switches. Control4's HC-250 can also run off POW with a couple limitations.


This is obviously a highly versatile Swiss army knife of CAT5 interfaces. In my post I was referring more to the more humble powerline adapters . http://www.netgear.com.au/home/products/networking/powerline/XAVB5201.aspx
Are we on the same page?


----------

